# I found a Ipod classic and it will not show up in itunes



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

I need to wipe the data off this. I just went out and bought an official 30 pin to USB cable. Nothing I do will even get this thing to show up in windows. I've tried windows 10 and 7. Upon inspection of the charge port, it seems that pins are damaged. But it will take power. I really am just perplexed as to why it will take power but not data

   \


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> I need to wipe the data off this. I just went out and bought an official 30 pin to USB cable. Nothing I do will even get this thing to show up in windows. I've tried windows 10 and 7. Upon inspection of the charge port, it seems that pins are damaged. But it will take power. I really am just perplexed as to why it will take power but not data
> View attachment 172210 View attachment 172213  \


Hello.

If the connector charges (seems to be ok for data connection also) Windows has to be detect an USB device (no matter if it is correctly installed at first).
Is this is the case,I can recommend you to use Windows 10 and iTunes via APP installation.
I have an similar case a few months ago with the iPod classic

Windows 7:  iTunes and Sharepod (another great Tool) did not recognized it.
Windows 10: iTunes and Sharepod did not recognized the iPod.

Then somehow (i don´t know the exact steps) i got the iTunes install via Windows Apps and THAT works finally for me.

But this implied an functioning iPod Data connector.

I hope this helps a little for you.
Good Luck.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> If the connector charges (seems to be ok for data connection also) Windows has to be detect an USB device (no matter if it is correctly installed at first).
> Is this is the case,I can recommend you to use Windows 10 and iTunes via APP installation.
> ...


There is not even a chime when the device is plugged in. apparently there is some usb driver


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 5, 2019)

1) Try disk mode (centre + Play on boot)
2) Check device manager.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> 1) Try disk mode (centre + Play on boot)
> 2) Check device manager.


tried both nothing changes.

Disk mode shows it is ok to disconnect.
Device Manager shows nothing.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 5, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> tried both nothing changes.
> 
> Disk mode shows it is ok to disconnect.
> Device Manager shows nothing.



I looked up a pinout, it could be that power pins work but data don't:
https://pinoutguide.com/CarAudio/alpine_ipod_pinout.shtml

If you only need to destroy the data, the easiest fix may be to open it up and take a hammer to the platter.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 5, 2019)

You can always take out the 8 inch hard drive and wipe it that way. There are little boxes for those drives. i have 2 of them. they make nice little usb drives. The two ipod classics i was given i took out the drives and made them usb. Whats on their that needs wiping anyway? The thing aint got stored credit credit card numbers like a smart phone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I looked up a pinout, it could be that power pins work but data don't:
> https://pinoutguide.com/CarAudio/alpine_ipod_pinout.shtml
> 
> If you only need to destroy the data, the easiest fix may be to open it up and take a hammer to the platter.


Thats the most common IT way.

Sorry,*@Dominator211* ,we know,that is not the most rewarded and expected answer. that helps you


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> You can always take out the 8 inch hard drive and wipe it that way. There are little boxes for those drives. i have 2 of them. they make nice little usb drives. The two ipod classics i was given i took out the drives and made them usb. Whats on their that needs wiping anyway? The thing aint got stored credit credit card numbers like a smart phone.


I dont think _I have the proper equippment with me to connect the drive and wipe it._


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> I dont think _I have the proper equippment with me to connect the drive and wipe it._


Maybe the Pinout helps you ?


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 5, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> I dont think _I have the proper equippment with me to connect the drive and wipe it._


You would have to order the usb box which is a waste unless you are gonna use the drive as a external. They are ide btw. One version is zif the other is smaller ide connector.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe the Pinout helps you ?
> 
> View attachment 172282


See i just dont think i know how to work itunes anymore. I plug in my Ipad 5 and it chrips and comes up in windows. but I cannot find it in itunes help.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 5, 2019)

If it doesn't show up as a regular HDD, it's not a problem with iTunes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

I would also say,it is the Connector.

Or your USB Calbe is an CHARGER Cable ONLY.
You say it is an *official APPLE DATA/CHARGING* Cable ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Not some sort of THIS:


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I would also say,it is the Connector.
> 
> Or your USB Calbe is an CHARGER Cable ONLY.
> You say it is an *official APPLE DATA/CHARGING* Cable ?
> ...


I bought it from apple yesterday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the ide connection is it the same as 2.5 or is it different entirly


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 8, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> the ide connection is it the same as 2.5 or is it different entirly


if it's a Video (5G or 5.5G) or a Classic (6G or 6.5/7G) it's a standard 1.8" ZIF drive


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 8, 2019)

Its a 7th gen


----------



## Dominator211 (Jul 8, 2019)

Its a 7th gen


----------



## clarcccc (Dec 21, 2019)

There are too many charging and interface cable standards in place. We can fix this, but it will take effort and broad industry buy-in. And Apple would have to fall in line.


----------

